# 1972 BMW Bavaria no spark



## o0darkstar0o (Oct 12, 2005)

I gots no spark on this old girl, she was a barn find got her put back together. I got 12v to the coil. And have v to the points. My alldata pro can only get me a wiring diagram for a 1975 Bavaria are these the same or close enough for me to not be running in circles trying to figure it out?


----------



## hestrada (Jul 13, 2012)

Send me pictures of your carbs. im having a similar issue


----------



## toybreaker (Dec 3, 2011)

If your point gap (dwell) is not set right you will not get any spark. Also points burn out prematurely if you feed them 12v. you need a ballast resistor inline or a resistance wire to cut the voltage to BMW specs.
Setting dwell is pretty easy, turn the engine over until the points are at the max gap (on the cam point ) and set the gap within the manufacturers specifications. I would usually set it to the low end of the scale to let the points last longer. (if the points aren't new replace them along with the condenser, A bad condenser could cause a no spark condition too.)
Also make sure the polarity on the coils is correct as well. You can hook it up backwards and the car will still run. Just not get a proper spark.


----------

